# Post the most beautiful horse in the world!



## Deerly

I don't know if I'd settle on this horse but I love the neck, the mane the color the socks, just everything is spot on gorgeous! 

Was certainly a fun few minutes looking through pictures to find one though!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

I cant narrow this down to one! :lol:


Octagonal









Simeon Shai










probs better put my guy up :lol:


----------



## haviris

Yes I am biased, but I truely believe it! Can't think of another horse in the World I trade her for


----------



## AQHA

I would NEVER own an Arab and don't really like the breed. But this one is very beautiful.


----------



## Speed Racer

AQHA said:


> I would NEVER own an Arab and don't really like the breed.


You've just cursed yourself. If you say you'll NEVER own a particular breed, one day you will, and you'll love it.

Trust me, I know of what I speak. I now have a TB..... :wink:


----------



## littleman

http://www.vinesgypsyhorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/gypsyvannerhorsesbritishste2.jpg

I belive gypsey vanners are amoung one of the prettiest horses in the world


----------



## Tennessee

This is Trigger. In my opinion, the most beautiful horse in the world. No. He doesn't have the best conformation, and would never have that gorgeous palomino coat people awe over because of the abuse he suffered and the tole that neglect put on his body. But, he is beautiful to me because through everything that he was put through, he still had the most gentle heart and trusting spirit of any horse that I have ever seen, and in my eyes, that is beauty enough. RIP Trigger.


----------



## Brighteyes

Spooks Gotta Gun.  I love everything about him, especially the bald face and white tail.


----------



## Pro

Thats easy!

Heres Pro:


----------



## draftrider

To me... every horse is beautiful. My little 3 year old niece told me that she knows God loves us, because he gave us pretty horses to love. I can't say it better than that.


----------



## CrookedHalo

Halo is the most beautiful horse in the world to me!


----------



## Speed Racer

draftrider said:


> To me... every horse is beautiful. My little 3 year old niece told me that she knows God loves us, because he gave us pretty horses to love. I can't say it better than that.


Excellent post draftrider, and your niece is very wise for her age.

Every breed has someone who loves it. Love makes anything beautiful.


----------



## RogueMare

littleman said:


> http://www.vinesgypsyhorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/gypsyvannerhorsesbritishste2.jpg
> 
> I belive gypsey vanners are amoung one of the prettiest horses in the world


I have to agree. But, the other side of me see's them as over priced paints. 

My fav breed.... http://eminator.net/page8/files/unicorn.jpg


----------



## equiniphile

I like the Nokota horse breed









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roro

I'd have to give that title to dork face over here.


----------



## Pro

^^I love the look on that horses face^^


----------



## Cheshire

To me, I only have eyes for the Colonel. He is my teacher and comrade. Never knew pegasus was a bay.


----------



## phoenix

Of course i think my boys is very handsome, i like him best in the winter when his hair is all poofy and soft. 









I also like that he doesn't mind me dressing him up









But i think the prettiest horse i've ever seen was one called AJ, he was a big dapple grey horse, maybe had some draft blood in him. Unfortunately i don't have any photos of him but man he was a stunner.


----------



## barrelracer892

draftrider said:


> To me... every horse is beautiful. My little 3 year old niece told me that she knows God loves us, because he gave us pretty horses to love. I can't say it better than that.


That's precious!! :]


----------



## speedy da fish

my horse's great great great grand sire 
his name is Fadjur








oh and he's an arab <3


----------



## GraciesMom

I'll get a pic of the most beautiful horse in the world, tomorrow


----------



## Phantomstallion

All wild horses are beautiful


----------



## Bakkir

I love this TB mare - Faux Finish











and this is Viper as a foal. He is by the same sire Gaurenteed Gold and out of an Arabian mare. Not my horses but stunning.


----------



## haleighxx

Bakkir said:


> I love this TB mare - Faux Finish


i was definitely going to post this horse


----------



## trailhorserider

Cass Ole, who played The Black Stallion gets my vote! He set me up for a lifetime love of Arabians (my first and second horses were Arabians, a gray and a bay).  Actually, Mr. Tom Chauncy helped too, when I was a little girl I would beg my parents to take me to his Sunday showings out in Scottsdale.

The Black Stallion is probably my favorite movie of all time. Like poetry in motion. Yeah, I would pee my pants if I ever had the opportunity to own a black Arabian. :lol:

http://www.equinecolor.net/gallery2/d/1453-3/Cass+Ole+On+Beach.jpg

Cass Ole

Oh, and Goliath from the film Ladyhawke isn't too shabby either (and I would take Rutger Hauer home too!)

http://www.theblackstallion.com/attachments//goliath_TdF.jpg


----------



## my2geldings

It's interesting to see what everyone views are on the most beautiful horses. Great thread idea.


----------



## ararne

I seem to have this soft spot for Fresians  just the beautiful jet black coat and long glossy manes. Also I find feathers on horses quite nice


----------



## sorelhorse




----------



## mct97

Palomino quarter horses of course! See video: YouTube - Video Of Beau
GEORGEOUS HORSE!!


----------



## AQHA13

Anriejetto
1982 Dutch Warmblood Stallion


----------



## BritishReiner

I think I would have to agree with "Brighteyes" , Spooks Gotta Gun is a truly Beautiful horse...


----------



## Rowzy

When I was little I used to think the "horses of a different color" from Wizard of Oz were the most beautiful horses...

When I was probably 10? maybe older I got to see Cavalia with my aunt, and we got to see the horses in the barns. They were beautiful... Here is a picture of 2 of them. http://shortcut.squarespace.com/storage/lg_mirroir_12.JPG?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1179354884103
And heres another picture, with a lot of them in it
http://chictrib.image2.trb.com/chinews/media/photo/2009-07/48075918.jpg


----------



## 888vegas888

idk about the most beautiful horse, but this is definitely the cutest baby and WILL GROW into the most beautiful horse!


----------



## AfleetAlex

God it's hard to pick just one. So here's just a handful of the horses I think are beautiful!


Not sure who this is. He's an arabian stallion.


California Flag, TB sprinter.


Not sure who this is either. TB racer trained by Bob Baffert.


Miss Scarlett


Pikcasso, arabian stallion.


Profile in Style, TB 










Corinthian, TB racer and stud.









Brother Derek, TB racer and stud

There's one horse I'm having trouble finding but when I find the picture I'll post it!


----------



## AfleetAlex

Found the picture! I wish I could find a better full body shot but I can't. The pictures are by Barbara D. Livingston. Can anyone help me identify this guy? He's a Thoroughbred.


----------



## AfleetAlex

Found her name! It's Painting Shadows. And I found a body shot.


----------



## armydogs

AfleetAlex said:


> Found her name! It's Painting Shadows. And I found a body shot.


my 4 year old daughter saw this picture and said, "OOOOIIEEEEEE, she is purty." i would have to agree with her. she is gorgeous. did you say she is a tb?


----------



## AfleetAlex

armydogs said:


> my 4 year old daughter saw this picture and said, "OOOOIIEEEEEE, she is purty." i would have to agree with her. she is gorgeous. did you say she is a tb?


Yep fullblooded Thoroughbred.


----------



## walkergal

The black and white one Apachie, first horse i fell in love with... Taught him to jump too


----------



## back in the crosby again

I love that so many are posting their own horses. I love my horses and I think they are all very beautiful. But I have to give props to Curlin. He just takes my breath away.


----------



## Heather3186

I LOVE my Thoroughbreds, and my Quarter Horses, and my Arabs, and well... I love them all. They are ALL amazing. It's hard for me to pick. 

One of my favorites is Seattle Slew though! And I thought Devil May Care was absolutely STUNNING... she's a distant cousin to my Thoroughbred, and they kind of have a similar face, so I'm partial.


----------



## SallyRC123

Candy's Sire 'Exceptionist' (IMP) was a very handsome man =)


----------



## SallyRC123

But, I'm a sucker for Friesians;


----------



## drafteventer

Goffert 369
I think my horse is beautiful, obviously. But even before my horse, I thought this horse was soo gorgeous. I used to have the Breyer Model of this horse...I might still, I must go attic digging..

SallyRC123: I have to agree with you on the freisian thing! haha


----------



## SallyRC123

And of-course, my baby Candy;


----------



## ridergirl23

I choose my mate rena in my avatar pic. I'm biased, but even after watching grand prix horses at a show all day, seeing her still takes my breath away. Even though sometimes I would love to call her purena and say shes dog food, she knows I would never do that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10

If I were to post up the most beautiful horse, I would put up every horse ever born


----------



## border reiver

Of course, I think Willow is beautiful and I am also keen on the foundation QH and Morgans but these have had a good share of vote. The Arab has influenced every breed that ever was except perhaps some of the northern european ones like the Exmoor Pony, Haflinger etc so they are beyond cool. Same with the TB
I also like the Iberian horses such as the Lusitanon and Andalusian (pictured)
http://fr.academic.ru/pictures/frwiki/65/Andalusian_horse_moscow.jpg

I also really really love is the Akhal Teke. I have never met one but have heard about them from relative. Apparently, they dont look strong but they are very very hardy and though not the most comfortable looking horse they are graceful and athletic. They may be an even older breed than the Arab.


http://a31.idata.over-blog.com/600x514/0/56/17/60/etalons-akhal-t-k-/akhal-teke-lamart.jpg

My relative said thier temperament is pretty foul/untrustworthy (dunno if this is true) but this is because they are more of a warrior's horse than a family friendly vanners cob. Apparently they are ill tempered but can develop a deep bond with one person and are highly intelligent.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I'va always loved two horses, my favorite, Hollywood Dun It:


















and second, Gay Bars Silver


----------



## corabee

Israel


----------



## corabee

anish horses sorry keys are not working the letter I need wont work no puntuation either i really do know how to spell


----------



## mom2pride

Flicka of course


----------



## aandbminis

here he is....my colt from this year lol. He is sleeping in this picture and reminds me of a kangaroo...he is a grullo mini under all that baby fur


----------



## ChristianCowgirl

Ok... This is hard. I think all horses are beautiful. Also, what makes a horse beautiful is as much inside as outside. But, if I must go on physical beauty alone, I think this guy takes the cake.  (I actually have a better picture somewhere on my computer that I took myself. I actually met him! Wow!)

Ghostzapper: thoroughbred race horse.


----------



## corabee

the prettiest of all is sidra i finally got ny hearts desire


----------



## corabee

pretty


----------



## SorrelHorse

First off, Ruffian!










Next, Wimpy's Little Step! 











And finally, my good ol' southern boy, Jester's Cowboy ^^


----------



## BubblesBlue

The most beautiful horse to me is Em, my babycake and yearling. :3



http://everythingfantasy.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=86789426


----------



## Deerly

My golden ray of sunshine Jax of course!


----------



## damnedEvans

I just love Akhal Teke...I think that this is the most beutiful breed of horses.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

I have to add this one
I love "The white fox"


----------



## AppysForLife

Omigosh! "The White Fox" is absolutely gorgeous! Whewww took my breath away when i saw the head shot 

My three favorites are 
Titanic Uno-the palomino. DROOL!!!! :CLAP: 
Hollywood Maverick- The creamello. Eh average but love his coloring!
And of course my little boy  Kota- the colt He truly is the most beautiful horse in the world.


----------



## Paint Mom

Of course a paint!

Paint Horses|Paint Horses for Sale|Arizona Paint Horses for Sale| Slicks Left Prints

I don't think I would breed to him, but as far a beautiful goes... In my eyes here it is:


----------



## Jessabel

That's easy. Victor's the most beautiful horse in the world to me. :wink:









I do love Thorn Song. I watched him in the Breeder's Cup a few years ago and I knew he wouldn't win the race, but I thought he was by far the most beautiful horse out of the whole lineup.









And Guaranteed Gold. I believe he's a Thoroughbred stallion.


----------



## Brighteyes

^^^

I think Guaranteed Gold's owner is a member of this forum. TrueColorsFarm, isn't it?


----------



## Plains Drifter

Well...I guess I will add mine. Of course to me..these are the most beautiful horses in the world.

My blue roan: (no name yet)









My palomino: Lyric









My buckskin: Evangeline









And of course my newest baby to come this fall: (no name yet)


----------



## riccil0ve

Ahem. You are all very silly. My mare Ricci is, of course, the most beautiful horse to have ever lived, and who ever will live. =D



















The prettiest pair of horses.










The silliest pair of horses, haha.










And Gracie is awful pretty for being a plain bay QH, lol.










I have to stop now, or I'm going to flood this thread with pictures of my girls. =]


----------



## lv2kyshowtrot

Except for my horses?

On The Border 
American Saddlebred Stallion


----------



## Jessabel

Brighteyes said:


> ^^^
> 
> I think Guaranteed Gold's owner is a member of this forum. TrueColorsFarm, isn't it?


Yeah, I thought he looked familiar. 
I think I remember a topic that his owner started on here.


----------



## apachiedragon

I know who WAS the most beautiful. My old paint stud, Mr B Apache Pride. RIP


----------



## Indyhorse

I think all horses are beautiful. But if I had to narrow it down to just one, well, I'm a sucker for Shires, obviously  One of my favs is a stallion named Sampson standing stud at Unbridled in San Antonio....just stunning, stunning, stunning!


----------



## Eliz

Spooks Gotta Gun would've been my first.
Second is Colonel's Smoking Gun. 
I have a thing for bald faces & blue eyes


----------



## Starlet

gotta love the palaminos:lol:



I've also always loved the rocky mountain horses!!!!


----------



## Eliz

^
Yeah, I always see that rocky and ADORE his color!


----------



## StandingOvation

My guy









"In Style" (I think that's what his name is?)









"Hickstead"









"Mon Copain" (?)


----------



## Starlet

Tennessee said:


> This is Trigger. In my opinion, the most beautiful horse in the world. No. He doesn't have the best conformation, and would never have that gorgeous palomino coat people awe over because of the abuse he suffered and the tole that neglect put on his body. But, he is beautiful to me because through everything that he was put through, he still had the most gentle heart and trusting spirit of any horse that I have ever seen, and in my eyes, that is beauty enough. RIP Trigger.


 
Warms my heart. That's true though, it's not what's on the outside, it's what's on the inside that counts!


----------



## Count Jackula

RogueMare said:


> I have to agree. But, the other side of me see's them as over priced paints.


:shock::shock::shock:


Gotta be these two, my darling bub Jack Shire and my former loany pony, an irish cob called Gypsy, who I would buy in a heartbeat if she were for sale :wink:


----------



## CoyoteRoseRanch

*True True!*



Starlet said:


> Warms my heart. That's true though, it's not what's on the outside, it's what's on the inside that counts!


My mom always says "Pretty is as Pretty does." LOL!


----------



## Indyhorse

*has a big, big crush on Jack*


----------



## Seifur

I have to say Sigur frá Hólabaki, I just love his coloring!











And ofcourse the father of my family's new filly, Hvinur frá Vorsabæ.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Sigur is soooo gorgeous!

For me it would be Dímon frá Neðra-skarði










and Illingur frá Tóftum


----------



## apachiedragon

I have to admit the picture of Illingur frá Tóftum made me giggle. Beautiful, but it made me think of a big kid on a carousel. :clap:


----------



## Eliz

^
Lol! Carousel! My thoughts exactly!
Those ponehs are so small :/

I love colors that have dapples other than grey. And reining horses. So:
Whimpys Little Step:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

apachiedragon said:


> I have to admit the picture of Illingur frá Tóftum made me giggle. Beautiful, but it made me think of a big kid on a carousel. :clap:


 I should really find a video of him in skeið. There's so much power in him, nothing like a carousel ride.


----------



## apachiedragon

I do believe that, it's just that particular picture with all four feet off the ground and head to the sky, and that very large guy on him, it just struck me as funny. But please if you find more pictures, post them. He's beautiful! Icelandic, right? I've always thought they were impressive.


----------



## DakotaLuv

I think APHA...Passion buck is gorgeous. Truly one of the flashiest paints i've seen. Very pretty.


----------



## Eliz

Oooh gotta love those paints


----------



## erikaharmony

I'd have to say my horse Harmony is!


----------



## Pizmo

I love friesians too, but this friesian x arab is just too cool for school


----------



## Katana

I love Shires!! LOL

Here is my Boy









& here is his grandsire.... I can only dream that my boys mane will get like this one day.


----------



## Unwoven

Has to be Romeo <3


----------



## ponyboy

I can't believe no one has posted an Andalusian yet!










Friesians come close but there's really no other breed that compares for beauty IMO.


----------



## Eliz

knabstrups are pretty


----------



## DiamondJumper

If we are talking truly beautiful from the inside to the out, to both mind and heart, I can give no other answer than my lovely Diamond










If we want to talk about purely physical beauty and a firey spirit, I have to say, Pat Parelli's Casper


----------



## HorseLove4ever

My Pumpkin is obviously the most beautiful!!



but on a more serious note, I love FriesianxAppy crosses


----------



## Indyhorse

Katana, your Shire is gorgeous! And who is the grandsire? He looks a lot like the sire of my Finn and Fiona, Wandamere Patches.

Horselove4ever, that appy friesian cross is stunning!


----------



## Horseychick94

Western Comet <3 Standardbred gelding
(Western Hanover x Lil's Leader x Town Leader)


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I'm another sucker for my horse. I love duns, but paints have owned my heart forever. I bought my horse sight unseen and he stole my heart and still holds it.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I have admired this guy many times and I have to say he is GORGEOUS!

Taihoa the grey/white tobiano NZ Sport Horse


----------



## purplefoal

Here are some beauties:

OH Justin Time








OH Justin Time: Silver Grullo Overo Paint Stallion on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Stunning andalucian^


----------



## myQHpaul

Paul's great grandfather Peppy San Badger








Of course, my baby boy Paul








Black Arabian


----------



## apachiedragon

@ Katana, you posted something about long manes and jogged my memory of this little guy from my childhood. Took me a while to find his pic. This is a wild pony stallion from Grayson Highlands State Park. One of the first horses I ever fell in love with


----------



## Magnum Opus

Although my current horse is a drop-dead gorgeous knock-out of a looker, too, I'll always think my first horse, Stuffed Animal, was the most beautiful horse in the world. He was a bay roan Paso Fino/Quarter Horse with the most gorgeous, thick mane and tail.


----------



## leonalee

Most beautiful horse I've ever seen: Cici's St Clarins, a Gypsy Vanner stud in CA... he is GORGEOUS. I love silver dapple horses and his feathers... he just looks like a dream to me! This isn't a picture, but a link to their website. 
St Clarins, silver dapple Gypsy stallion @ Cielo Celeste Farm


----------



## wyominggrandma

Two girls who are beautiful both inside and outside. Rachel and Zenyatta


----------



## eventerdrew

I agree with the above poster. Rachel Alexandra and Zenyatta are the prettiest mares in the world!


----------



## freddys mum

all horses are beautiful creatures,it would be impossible to choose one!


----------



## equestrian_rider465

Of course, I will always think Grace is the prettiest to me. Inside and out.


















But I also have to say that her dad was a stunner himself.


----------



## hccumminssmoke

Starlet said:


> gotta love the palaminos:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also always loved the rocky mountain horses!!!!





Eliz said:


> ^
> Yeah, I always see that rocky and ADORE his color!


 
Thats Joe Banjo, from Classic Farm in Georgetown, KY

Classic Farm ... Breeders and Trainers of Top Quality Mountain Horses

Nate


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Santiago-Andlusian Stallion. I met him at the Midwest Horse Fair, got to pet him. His even more beautiful in real life.










But my 2nd favorite would be my horse Lakota, but I'm biased =)


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I should probably add that Santiago and RA Devante are to of the most beautiful horses alive IMHO. RA Devante


----------



## Saddlebred

the most beautiful horse in the world? saddlebreds, of course. thats accually why they were bred, for their beauty, elegance, style and flash! i could go on and on...

(i dont personally know any of these)

park horsey! or is that show pleasure...?









aww a cute academy horse! so sweet!!









in the pasture just struttin its stuff









perfect for western/parade! so versatile...









even more gorgeous as a yearling!!









yes i know, im obsessed. but isnt everybody obsessed about their breed??


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I think both my boys are beautiful! Bart is one that is a 'beauty in the eye of the beholder' kind of thing and Dozer is gorgeous to most people... Here is a pic of each. Dozer is the big one


----------



## Pidge

I think my horses are the most beautiful creatures in the world...Pictures dont do them justice... as for other horses, Im sucker for Afleet Alex...I fell in love with him the moment I wantched him walk off the trailer at the derby. (watched it on the TV lol)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_iqc0MfrDnaw/RnNqAinreQI/AAAAAAAAAts/GzqqLW0rk7w/s400/afleet%2Balex%2Bcordero%2Bsaratoga.jpg


----------



## ChloeButler09

*Well it has to be my two,i woldnt trade them for anything in the world!*


----------



## AmberPick

Khemosabi.. I'm so in love with Arabians, even their attitudes! ​


----------



## AmberPick

Khemosabi.. I'm so in love with Arabians, even their attitudes! ​


----------



## AmberPick

Hmm it didn't work right.. I'll try again!


----------



## Eliz

Khemosabi = <3


----------



## sdellin

Bella - Beautiful Angel Baby. American Paint, six-year-old mare.


----------



## LeeRain

I agree with the above poster. Rachel Alexandra and Zenyatta are the prettiest mares in the world! :lol::lol::lol:
__________________
Bridal Lingerie
Cheap Shoes

​


----------



## PaintsPwn

One Hot Invitation








Welcome to Robinson Horse Quarters

Dunn With Tradition









Executive Protection









Dynamic FX









... and his grandsire, Special Affects.


----------



## damondel

oooh!! i love that black one you have in the beginning


----------



## Eliz

My horse's great grand sire LOL,
Versary Bars.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

i am completly biased
Petey

















Swoop
















i need to get new pics of him

and of course Bridon Belfry i hope to breed to him one day or buy a baby by him


----------



## SpringWolf

I am kinda...ok a lot...biased to my Warlander mare! Altho she is a bit on the overweight side! I have only had her 2 months now, and she is helping me tremendously!! Altho she is green broke, she is the QUIETEST horse I have ever ridden!! She takes care of me, even tho i have riding issues due to a riding accident i had yrs ago! She is beautiful INSIDE and OUT!!
Her name is ASCENSION...and her sire BOTIJO M is gorgeous as well!


----------



## Kano32

*Well...*

If ur talking physical beauty, freisians, paints, palominos, duns, buckskins, akhal teke, some arabs, quater horses, some warmbloods. Um yeah, but any horse that will give you his heart and his all, is beautiful on the inside no matter how ugly. I like most colours that aren't normal.  oh and btw, awesome post idea!!


----------



## lopez

profile in style of course : )

and obviously my own boy


----------



## On The Bright Side

There are soooo many gorgeous horses, I would never be able to choose one! I think the most beautiful color of a horse is bright bay, or bay with faint dapples.


----------



## beckyarchie

www.*lusitano*cymru.co.uk/
just look on this site for some of the most beautiful horses in the world!!
i did a couple of weeks work on this stud, and it was so rewarding! not only are they beautiful, but they are truly amazing to ride! the only one i didn't ride was of course world champion Uivador da Broa!!! but i am really proud to say that i groomed him, tacked him up and rode along side his trainer 
that time was like a little dream!! x x x


----------



## AlyandPalominoBlondie

*Beautiful arabian!*

I'd give anything to have this beautiful boy.

I tend to like lighter colored horses... But this one looks like something out of a Greek mythology book.


----------



## Quedeme

Just look to my avatar! lol. I really do need to get a more updated picture of her with her not so new mohawk lol.


----------



## myhorsemylove101

Umm i wouldnt no who to choose i love all horses though i do love my niko and calypso!!!


----------



## Siggav

There are so many others but right now I'm in love with this one, just look at the mane and tail, the attitude and the colour!










So rich:


----------



## Siggav

Hah read through the thread and saw Sigur had been posted already.

Hann er rosa flottur


----------



## Seifur

Siggav said:


> Hah read through the thread and saw Sigur had been posted already.
> 
> Hann er rosa flottur


Yep, he sure is gorgeous


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold

My Blonde Bombshell of course!


----------



## mliponoga

I have to honestly say I now own my dream horse, a Grulla QH. So here are some pictures of my girl...










After a bath:



















And with her sissy


----------



## Romanticide

Aside from my own horse, I guess it would have to be between these three:

Dageraad:









Ferro Keur:









Corland:









All of these horses stood at some point at the Dageraad stud in South Africa =)


----------



## kr0lltopp

Except my own beauty:

Levisto Z


















Checkmate









Ulysse X









Baloubet du Rouet 









Though you have to see them jump to see their true beauty!


----------



## 888vegas888

and of course i have to add my husband!!!


----------



## Hukassa

^^Your husband's beautiful


----------



## zanyoutthere

Hopefully no one posted these yet 
Friesians are the most prettiest horses i think


----------



## angelsgrace

well i thinks she perfect for me


----------



## 888vegas888

Hukassa said:


> ^^Your husband's beautiful


aww thanks. i miss him so much... : )


----------



## Friesian Crazy

My favorite breed is a Friesian, they're sooo majestic & beautiful







!


----------



## barrelracer892

My boy, Toby Keith :]
Cigar is totally gorgeous too.


----------



## SallyBaby

Sundance Kid








Duke 








Taskin 

The Canadian horse, Cherry Creek Fonzie Merit








Cree


----------



## Tessa T

Well there are SO many that fall under this category for me, but I suppose this buckskin Lusitano stallion. He caught my eye a while ago and in my opinion he is just stunning.


----------



## QHDragon

I think my mare is pretty beautiful...


----------



## rbarlo32

My favourite breads are shetland ponies, gypsy vanners and fell ponies








Shetland pony from shetland Grutness Cognax








This is a Gypy vanner stallion called Lenny now in the USA (my favourite clolour is piebald)








Can't find who this is but it is a beautiful fell


----------



## Saddlebred

i believe saddlebreds (specifically foals and yearlings) are absolutely the most beautiful. i dont know why but, the young ones just look so leggy and awkward in a cute way. its absolutely adorable!
i just found some examples of my faves on google images, so i dont really know who these are...


































and then i have to add some of my fave champions!


----------



## rraylutz210

my favorite horses of all time.
dreamfinder, shadowfax, only in the moonlight, zips chocolate chip, and of course the my up and coming stallion a kodac moment =)


----------



## Polo Pony Design

ThatNinjaHorse said:


>


This is one of the cutest horse pics I have ever seen. He actually looks like he's sticking his tounge out at you!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

Redwine:


----------



## Indyhorse

*drools all over the keyboard*

Oooh Redwine is high up on my list too.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

Indyhorse said:


> *drools all over the keyboard*
> 
> Oooh Redwine is high up on my list too.



I know! I never plan on breeding my mare, but if he would be the baby's daddy... then I think I could make an exception. hehe


----------



## barrelracer892

Redwine is so freaking gorgeous!!


----------



## sixlets

I saw this horse, Klassy Celebri Te, at the MN Horse Expo, he practically generates his own sun








And my personal favorite Art Deco. (Who just happens to be the grandsire of the horse I'm hopefully buying today!)


----------



## rocky pony

omg...I've had a secret obsession with this horse my whole life. What a stunner he was. RIP

Hollywood Dun It


----------



## QHDragon

rocky pony said:


> omg...I've had a secret obsession with this horse my whole life. What a stunner he was. RIP
> 
> Hollywood Dun It



I totally agree, he was an amazing competitor, and looked really good doing it!

Speaking of legends, I also think Smart Chic Olena was a good looking guy too. Smart Chic Olena

But I think my second favorite "color" besides gray is anything roan-ing.


----------



## KateKlemmer

i have to of course say, my own horse, Roxie, & her colt (not mine) Bryce. both are mustangs.


^^Roxie...





andd Bryce.

but other than them, I have to say,, I don't think there's a prettier horse other than a Gypsy Vanner.
This is Duke, a 6 year old, sooty buckskin stallion a few hours down the road from me in Katy, Texas. it's my dream to breed my mare to him


----------



## smrobs

While there are tons of gorgeous horses out in the world, many of them posted on this thread, my pick for most beautiful horse has to be my boy Dobe (original, I know LOL). He has spirit, heart, attitude, and the most unique personality I have ever had in a horse. He's my tough guy and my sugar bear.

Here's my Sexy Beast .
(please ignore my ugly self in the pictures )


----------



## KateKlemmer

HorseOfCourse said:


> I'va always loved two horses, my favorite, Hollywood Dun It:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and second, Gay Bars Silver


hmm... my geldings grandmother's name is Gay Cindy Bar. I wonder if they're related? or just a weird coincidenece?


----------



## thunderstruck

I think mine is the most beautiful


----------



## Beau Baby

I kow its cheesy just I find one of my boys the most beautiful horse. Watson my POA/QH.










Also love State of the Art










and Sempatico


----------



## bensmomma

Im a little sad that there were no belgian horses added here =( oh well, to me they are the most beautiful with the best personality to go with them.


----------



## sixlets

I LOVE the second picture, sweetest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Frankiee

Cant help myself  but for me my girl is the most beautiful horse in the world.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

My first horse Flicka she's not just pretty...she's a 32 year old arab who has fought artheritis, and her slowly progressing blindness and deafness for the past 3 years, but is still the fastest, smartest, and first to the gate when we come out between all out horses.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Belgians can be beautiful if you find the right one. You'll get no argument from me about their temperment but they are usually not the greatest looking horses (not those I have seen anyway; big heads and short necks :wink.

Although I just took some new pix of my BelgianxQH yearling tonight and was rather impressed with how pretty he is getting.


----------



## LJohnson

My new mare is beautiful to me. She was rescued two yers ago by the ASPCA in a neglect case with 30+ other horses. I love her face, and most of all her willing and kind heart.








A little funny here - all stretched out.


----------



## bensmomma

sixlets said:


> I LOVE the second picture, sweetest thing I've ever seen


 
That horse is the love of my life as animal babies go, and that was my 2 year old son standing next to him. Im sad to say i was forced to sell him last year, i would give darn near anything to have him back =( he was the best horse ive ever seen


----------



## sixlets

bensmomma said:


> That horse is the love of my life as animal babies go, and that was my 2 year old son standing next to him. Im sad to say i was forced to sell him last year, i would give darn near anything to have him back =( he was the best horse ive ever seen


 I'm sorry  I have to sell my boy Jasper, and I have a feeling I'm going to feel like you after he sells. Ugh, I'm dreading it


----------



## paintluver

I love Wimpys little step, and Clinton anderson's horses Mindy and Diaz. They are all beautiful.


----------



## WWA

I too am very biased but she is the prettiest girl in my eyes. Having said that, I never liked mares nor sorrels before I had her. Plus it didn't hurt that she was born on my Birthday


----------



## Remali

Wow, lots of gorgeous horses out there! It's tough to choose only one.

But, my Arabian gelding's sire, *Exelsjor..... (both have since passed on), I think he is stunning. He was a pure Polish Arabian, bred in Sweden, and later sold to the U.S. Poland offered any two stallions in Poland to get *Exelsjor back.....


----------



## DanniS

I dont know if the attachments have worked but i think my little new forest is special in his own way


----------



## Mackieb

*Diosa *

She's not mine, but I still think she's goregous! She is also the best at making funny faces


----------



## Hrsegirl

Of course, I absolutely love my own two horses, Cherokee and Smokey.
Cherokee







Smokey







But I think this Spotted Draft Stallion is amazing! He's gorgeous! His name is
Lucky L's Hit The Jackpot


----------



## CSnyderRN

I am new here and am not sure how to post a picture, if someone can tell me, I can post a picture of the most beautiful horse in my heart. Thanks.


----------



## rbarlo32

my horse I would say is the most beautiful not at all bisas 








can see soom more pics on
Ponies pictures by rbarlo32 - Photobucket
these are the most beautiful horses in the world to me

But if I were to pick one that wasn't mine it would be:


----------



## loveBradforever

this is for Pro, your gray horse is way beyond beautiful! he looks like a dream horse!!


----------



## RandomHorsey

Google Image Result for http://www.perfecthorseauctions.com/user_images/4214325.jpg
Big Chex To Cash
AND!!!!!








Dis Blue Midway Bar(<3)


----------



## Giddyupno

I have been drooling over this one....


----------



## alltimelowx

Apart from my loan horse, it would have to be Udo DV


----------



## HNS101

ugh! i can't get my photo on here but it's a pic of Afire Bey V #1 arabian stud in the world my gelding's sire is him


----------



## Snookeys

Oh gosh!! Beautiful horses??! I love buckskin horses, specifically buttermilk buckies...



















As well as Saddlebreds...









And I love liver chestnuts, particularly Smarty Jones


----------



## Mocha26

Of course i have to say my horse. lol but i think all horses are beautiful. they say "if God made anything more beautiful than a horse, he kept it for himself." & that's the dead honest truth.


----------



## laurenxo

All these horses are beautiful  It is impossible to pick just one.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Loved this thread and all the beautiful horses shown. I suppose my favourites, would be Gypsy Horses, Saddlebreds and Minis, but there are beautiful horses in every breed.

Here is my daughter's Gypsy Horse stallion, Harlequin Farms Playboy, also shown in my avatar.











And another gorgeous Gypsy stallion, owned by my friend Chelle.











I also love this gorgeous Mini stallion.











Lizzie


----------



## Rascaholic

WOW I got lost in this thread!! LOL gorgeous horses!!
Here is the love of my heart, my 27 month old TWH gelding Rascal in the first 2 pics and 3rd was my rescue 18 month TWH filly Breezey R.I.P. girl, I still miss you


----------



## ShowStopper

I am a lover of Friesian's, and not forgetting Gypsy Vanners.
I bought a gypsy vanner a couple of months ago (it was more like a rescue) she was in terrible conditions with a lot of other foals. 
5/6 Months old now...

Annie


----------



## FeatheredFeet

ShowStopper. While I am delighted you rescued this filly, I'm afraid you were probably duped, if you were told she's a Gypsy Vanner.

First of all, Gypsy Horses/Cobs, can only be called 'Vanners', if they are registered in the Vanner registry. The Vanner name applies to that registry only and not the breed. Most of us in the US, do not call our horses Vanners, but Gypsy Horses or Gypsy Cobs. 

I have seen many in the UK, trying to palm off all kinds of coloured horses as 'Vanners' unfortunately. I suppose they think it will make them more expensive or sell more easily.

However, regardless of the registry and name, they are all the same breed, IF they are of the background, type and quality desired. While your little girl is cute and will become ever more cute and filled out under your care, I'm tending to think she's probably a Gypsy cross of some kind or has a cross up front in her background somewhere. I'd want to see feather starting from the knee and hock at this stage and she only has tufts behind the pastern. Even if bog burned, she'd have some covering the front of the hoof and on the leg at this point. 

She's probably a coloured Cob of some kind, but it will be interesting to see how she matures. 

Unfortunately there are thousands of such dear little cobs bred in the UK each year. Only a few find homes. I think we all know where the rest end up. Bravo to you for giving this girl a new life.

Lizzie


----------



## ShowStopper

Hi, We no nothing about her, we know she's a gypsy, but we think she crossed with a trotter. We dont know her DOB. and the person we got her off didnt know who the Sire and Dam were.


----------



## ArabianDream

Well I am partial to my horse ... naturally  

However, this horse is the one that captured my imagination as a child. Downlands Cancara, the Lloyds Bank stallion, used in many adverts in the 1980s and 1990s. 

The only picture I could find was small, but you can get the gist.


----------



## QHDragon

I think the horse that I started leasing is rather handsome:


----------



## Phantomstallion

What a charmer, QHDragon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inaclick

I think CloudMystique, from this forum, owns one of the most beautiful mares I have ever seen.

I can't snatch one of her pics to post it here, but I am referring to her black blue eyed Fox Trotter. Everything about that horse is breathtaking, the markings, the contrast, the mane, the coat....

I guess you can easily tell I've had a crush on that mare since I joined the forum


----------



## SidMit

QHDragon, Pretty horse! Plus you are wearing my state on your sweatshirt, so bonus points!


----------



## DixieLu

Mines right there


----------



## dressagebelle

You guys are all wrong...my horse is the most beautiful . But I also really love Khemosabi. Inferno or Corrado II, who passed away a few years go. I also really like Alada Baskin I, my mares sire. Alada Baskin I is the first horse, and the second two are my mare. Don't have any pics of Inferno . Sorry for the blurry motion picture, my mare moves too fast for my camera lol.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45537&stc=1&d=1289010982
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45538&stc=1&d=1289011003
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45539&stc=1&d=1289011104


----------



## back in the crosby again

I had some professional pictures taken at my mare's inspection a while back and was taken a back by how awesome she looked.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Yeah! Pretty awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## QHDragon

Phantomstallion- thanks! He is such a sweetheart, so patient with me!

SidMit - its my favorite state! I hope to live there someday.


----------



## jazir1787

FeatheredFeet said:


> I also love this gorgeous Mini stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzie


wow i totally did a double take thinking that was an arab :lol: what a great exmaple of a miniature "horse"

here's mine for the beautiful horse pool



jazir1787 said:


>


----------



## Hailey1203

I guess my opinion is kinda biased. This is my Warmblood X Thoroughbred Keystone Express


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

lopez said:


> profile in style of course : )
> 
> and obviously my own boy


 
i have seen him in a magazine before i wreckon, is he a TB? 

he is beautiful!!!


----------



## vikki92

I would have to say all my horses are the most beatiful in the world, but to me all horses (like people) are all beatiful in there own way! <3


----------



## Avalee

Possibly biased, but I think my Arabian is the most beautiful horse in the world.  Some other beautiful horses I have ridden..


----------



## equiniphile

Wow, I love the eyes! ^^


----------



## qhorse917

my babe


----------



## qhorse917




----------



## qhorse917

my yearling


----------



## spanish2speaker

all of these horses are amazing.. i luv the bright white horse absolutly love it!!!!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Avalee, does that last horse have one eye?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avalee

No, she has two. But she's a cremello and her eyes are light. They actually change colors. Sometimes they are that really pale green/grey color, sometimes they are bright blue, sometimes they are celery green.


----------



## Avalee

^^ And that bay Arabian that I am jumping is Jureeba Kassan. Champion endurance horse.  He's retired now.


----------



## GeenasGQ

I'm absolutley in love with this stud. I'm super crazy picky about appaloosas but I just fell in love with this horse the second I saw his picture. I need to have a horse sired by him in the near future. It just MUST happen. He produces lots of palominos from what I've seen and all of them just look fantastic in general and in movement.


----------



## GeenasGQ

GeenasGQ said:


> I'm absolutley in love with this stud. I'm super crazy picky about appaloosas but I just fell in love with this horse the second I saw his picture. I need to have a horse sired by him in the near future. It just MUST happen. He produces lots of palominos from what I've seen and all of them just look fantastic in general and in movement.


wow. i should probably add his name. Zip'N to Paradise


----------



## bama20a

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess...


----------



## Remali

The Arabians I used to own, both have now passed on..... they were my loves.

The chestnut was my mare Kara, and the grey was my gelding Daanex.


----------



## xXEventerXx




----------



## Annie54

Not sure whos horses but these are just some pictures I found that I like.


----------



## Chele11

deerly said:


> my golden ray of sunshine jax of course!


wow...


----------



## Chele11

Starlet said:


> Warms my heart. That's true though, it's not what's on the outside, it's what's on the inside that counts!


If that's the case, I'm screwed for sure... Chili is about as affectionate as an Iceberg. I shoulda named her "Chilly" instead! LOL


----------



## Chele11

Magnum Opus said:


>


LOVE this photo with the cat on his back!!!


----------



## Chele11

giddyupno said:


> i have been drooling over this one....


beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Chele11

As my first horse, Chili is a stunner to me. I can't wait to see what she looks like in the Summer... and I'm contemplating cutting her mane, but haven't decided yet since what IS there is so pretty!

I am a sucker for really STOUT QH's. And I love the sleek lines of a well built TB. Since my introduction to Halflingers, I've found I love their size and temperament as well. But, like most people, I find beauty in (almost) every breed and character ALWAYS makes the difference.


----------



## HollyBubbles

This is Fuji Extreme (Mitchell). A gelding in NZ imp. from Australia and won 4 races from 18 starts.
To me he's gorgeous, he might be a plain old brown horse to all you, but I think he's really good looking 
and he's MINE!!


----------



## Chele11

He's gorgeous!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BelgianDream

To me this is the most beautiful horse I know...


----------



## AshleyDawn

i think this is the most beautiful horse in the world


----------



## spookychick13

I love both of Brandon's grandsires, but Hal Gazal is stunning to me.


----------



## amp23

There are a lot of gorgeous Shires and Arabians on here. And of course I'm gonna say my QH Hunter is the best looking... His coat changes throughout the year but I think this is a gorgeous picture of him









I also have a thing for blue eyed horses and black horses. This is the registered AQHA mare Blue Eyed Kiss.


----------



## barrelracer892

Gorgeous picture of you and your horse, Amp!


----------



## amp23

barrelracer892 said:


> Gorgeous picture of you and your horse, Amp!


Thank you! This is actually one of my Senior Pictures I had done a few months ago


----------



## deuceschinagirl

To me, my horse, Sassy is the most beautiful horse in the world.


----------



## ognar

This Arabian stallion has to BE the Most Beautiful Horse I have seen!


----------



## LovinMyRy

*Ry*

My Boy is the most beautiful horse in the world


----------



## Pepita

She is most beautiful horse. I love HER!
Zara and its son Labrungas.


----------



## Pepita

Pepita said:


> She is most beautiful horse. I love HER!
> Zara and its son Labrungas.


She is most beautiful horse. I love HER!
Zara and its son Labrungas.


----------



## Crystal09

Brighteyes said:


> Spooks Gotta Gun.  I love everything about him, especially the bald face and white tail.


I LOVE the bald face and white tail on this guy! wow it just pops against the bay and black.
Beautiful horse!


----------



## lahorsewhisperer

My beautiful boy!


----------



## Kizz

I love heavy and well feathered horses and QH's. The most beautiful horses are my 2 of my 15 [Dean, my standy gelding and Honey my red dun QH mare], the QH stallion that Honey is being served by [Yeller, A dark molten, liquid, bronzy gold colour with a purely white mane! stunning] and my friends mums horse who the only one beside herself, the true owner who they sold it to, my friends dad and i can ride because of his 'no brakes' he only stops when he wants to no matter what u do but is the best ride! he is clydie x percheron x arab [arab in him is his lovely shapely [but giant] head] he is a dark seal grey with a white stomach. i love this horse like he is my own. lol.


----------



## chatto creek gypsy cobs

littleman said:


> http://www.vinesgypsyhorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/gypsyvannerhorsesbritishste2.jpg
> 
> I belive gypsey vanners are amoung one of the prettiest horses in the world


I agree!

Welcome - Chatto Creek Gypsy Cobs, New Zealand


----------



## barrelburner06

Gypsys Impressiv Rebel 2001 APHA mare


----------



## justjump

The Krymsun Kruzer is probably the prettiest horse I've ever seen! Gorgeous confirmation, head, color, beautiful at everything he does! I love this horse!


----------



## DWStables

trailhorserider said:


> Cass Ole, who played The Black Stallion gets my vote! He set me up for a lifetime love of Arabians (my first and second horses were Arabians, a gray and a bay).  Actually, Mr. Tom Chauncy helped too, when I was a little girl I would beg my parents to take me to his Sunday showings out in Scottsdale.
> 
> The Black Stallion is probably my favorite movie of all time. Like poetry in motion. Yeah, I would pee my pants if I ever had the opportunity to own a black Arabian. :lol:
> 
> http://www.equinecolor.net/gallery2/d/1453-3/Cass+Ole+On+Beach.jpg
> 
> Cass Ole
> 
> Oh, and Goliath from the film Ladyhawke isn't too shabby either (and I would take Rutger Hauer home too!)
> 
> http://www.theblackstallion.com/attachments//goliath_TdF.jpg


I bought my black arab for 1,000.00....Super cheap if you ask me...keep your eyes open!!!


----------



## Mackieb

*Watson*

I also think Watson is gorgeous too, and he is a lesson horse, too. I showed him over the summer in my first 'real' shows. I look like a boy in that picture, plus it had been raining a lot earlier, so I was all messy and stressed out, because they kept moving the classes around, so I would be like, "Yay, I'm finally riding!", then they would move everything that was outside inside, so I would have to wait outside another 1/2 hour, because we didn't have a stall for Watson, then there would be an empty barn on the other side of the farm, I would walk over there, and BAM! Everything outside that went inside went back outside, and I would have to be back over to the ring again, because the other girl riding him didn't want her breeches to get muddy, so I would have to walk Watson through the mud all the way back to the ring. So yeah. I also think this mustang stallion is gorgeous, at the bottom. I LOVE palomino paints, and dun paints, and mostly white paints with small black splotches, or grey splotches(favorite), or bay splotches with hints of black in the mane and all of them with blue eyes!


----------



## DWStables

I almost bought this one.....Beautiful


----------



## DWStables

Here goes another of her


----------



## highlander

http://www.gypsyhorses.com/Horses/galwar.htm
galloway warrior!! he's always been my secret love!


----------



## qharabluver

Samson AD~ Horse Academy Stallions 16.2 hh arabian stallion my mares grandsire threw height and a kind gentle demeanor to all his foals.

Skowronek~ Skowronek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Also in my mares pedigree a gorgeous stallion


----------



## xXEquestrianBalletXx

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/pho...riesian-horse-friesians-17059979-1005-642.jpg




http://friesianpixie.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Black-Friesian-Stallion_med3.jpg




http://www.excalibur-ltd.com/TietseTjechie_038.jpg



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3369/3297632731_6aba32db55_b.jpg




Oh yeah and uh.....


http://www.friesiansscotland.com/news_images/61_1.jpg



I hate Friesians though. JK! haha (If you couldn't tell, I LOVE them!)

I don't have a picture of me NOT riding Diamond, my mare, but I guess I have to put one up of her as well  
Well I would... but I can't seem to get it on here :/ oh well.


----------

